# Shenshou 4x4 lubrication method



## 4EverCuber (May 26, 2011)

Hi all. I decided to start learning how to solve 4x4s. Was wondering if I should disassemble my shen shou all the way to the core and use the lubix method of lubricating it? Been looking around and couldn't find anything on the subject. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, Lubix the core and silicone spray all of the other pieces.

Also, if you're asking a question, use a Question Mark (?) in the thread title.


----------



## Vinny (May 26, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yeah, Lubix the core and silicone spray all of the other pieces.
> 
> *Also, if you're asking a question, use The one answer question thread.*


 
fix'd


----------

